# Had enough e-Tec.



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I have had enough of my e-Tec. The boat is 15 months old and I just blew my second powerhead on my 115 e-Tec this weekend. What a piece of JUNK!!!

My question is this. The motor is still under warranty and should be fixed in a couple of weeks. I want to get it fixed and trade it in. Have any of you had experiance with traiding motors? What should I expect to get as a trade in? Is it worth trading our should I just try again with the e-JUNK?

RR


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Totally understand your frustration. Don't know what to tell you, other than to make BRP TOTALLY satisfy you.

Check local dealers on prices for that make/model. Usually the 115 class motors are pretty solid, on all brands.......

best of luck!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

rat race said:


> I have had enough of my e-Tec. The boat is 15 months old and I just blew my second powerhead on my 115 e-Tec this weekend. What a piece of JUNK!!!
> 
> My question is this. The motor is still under warranty and should be fixed in a couple of weeks. I want to get it fixed and trade it in. Have any of you had experiance with traiding motors? What should I expect to get as a trade in? Is it worth trading our should I just try again with the e-JUNK?
> 
> RR


Sorry that happened, especially twice. Do they or you know why it failed the first time? This latest time?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang....sorry to hear that about your motor. I'm also curious what the 'cause' is...we have the 115 on our boat. Fingers crossed with zero problems. gb


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

just wondering, does your boat have a tunnel? If so maybe
your engine has been starving for water


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

From a former dealer, there's a factory flaw on the 90 and 115. 150 and up are great motors. Get rid of it and get a Yamaha.


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

My 150 etec is bad to the bone.... I'm not gonna let everyone bash 'em!


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

E-Tec S**k, get rid of it, yam. or suki


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Yo, 2 powerheads? Im not gonna ask which dealer it is doing your work but to blow 2 powerheads. Either A: Your doing somthing wrong, which I highly doubt. (Got any excessive hot horns or Check engine lights?) or B: The Dealer is doing somthing wrong and I know the engines, I can definatly think of some things the dealer either overlooked or has no clue about.

We have many 115 E-tecs out there right now with zero problems, some are coming back earlier than 300 hours due to running the flats and getting trash in the 
thermostats or a water pump but its totally understandable given BRP doesnt put into consideration that some people like to run in 5 inches of water haha.

Also they are gonna make you wait a couple of weeks till its fixed? If they already sent BRP an engine report theyd get the powerhead in no more than 4 days and usually overnight, theyd hafta swap some components over to the new block but that shouldnt take longer than 5 hours. Id thank theyd want to get you out ASAP due to having gone through 2 which I still think somthing is up. Good Luck dude be sure to ask questions and drill the mechanic thats doing the work, we would have no problem telling the customer exactly what happened. 

Later!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like your trying to get more out it han it can do.....I know in recent post you acknowledged yourself that you should have gone with a 150hp.....

Those Transports are sweet tough boats, but if you under powering one, and are constantly hammering it, something is gonna give.......

I got 60 hrs on mine on a 24' Carolina Skiff.......It can take alot more HP but I wanted the lighter boat......so I'm ok with 35mph

Please provide more details
What weight are you pushing? how do you have it propped?

Whats the MAX RPM you've hit......your dealer should tell you withthe read out.....

Hopefully it will work out for you


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

I think you should let DFoley do the warrty. work and then compair! good luck


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I was told that the factory won't even tell the dealer what was wrong with a powerhead that was replaced.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

I believe that! The factory wouldn not tell us after the the 5th time I lost my power head in 7 mth, put me out od work 161 days


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

I also have a 90 e-tec on an 18 ft RFL. I have had it less than a year... 3 starters, a cracked oil resevoir, and last saturday we broke down in the ICW fishing the Big 3. Havent had time to get it in the shop yet, but I cant wait to find out whats wrong this time. A very big thank you goes out to the gentleman who pulled us back to Harborwalk Marina, he was a class act!


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

We enjoyed ours until Labor day, my daughter was with us when our E-Tec blew.We were going 48 - 50 trying to get in before the rain hit, when all of a sudden the motor blew. There was no warning sign, no lights, nothing--we just noticed the speed slowing and then came to a stop, then heard a poooof. We were at TXD and luckily my brother in law was still at the ramp putting his boat on the trailor when we called him to come get us. We only had 78 hours on the motor. We have a 2006 motor which has the JD Power award. 

Hubby took it in and was told the lower crankcase bearing went bad and ceased up the entire upper power head and the adapter assembly exhaust plate outlet housing cracked. Evinrude had Acie's change the power head assembly and the housing. We had the computer changed, along with the trim and tilt changed. I like Acie and will continue taking my boat to him but Evinrude really needs to do better.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

I have read many E-Tec owners reports saying "It hardly burns any oil"....that's good for the pocket book, but don't forget a 2 stroke motor MUST have a sufficient oil to gas ratio or it will burn up the powerhead. I doesn't matter if your ideling, or WOT, it must have enough oil. Not saying that's what's happening but it's something to consider.

Hope you guys get it resolved...


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry For Your Pain, Man I Am Glad I Went With The Yammy. I Almost Bought A E Tech Not To Long Ago


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd try giving Bob at Sport Marine in Richmond a call to do your warranty work. Great guy and great techs. Maybe they can locate a problem that the other dealer is overlooking. Give me a call at (979) 543-0140 and I can get you in touch with them.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like another 4 stroke advertisement.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

first i heard the etech 150s and above are junk...

now i hear that the 90 and 115s are junk also.....

guess i'll keep on with the yammapopper!


nice try BRP! same 'ole ****!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

squidmotion said:


> first i heard the etech 150s and above are junk...
> 
> now i hear that the 90 and 115s are junk also.....
> 
> ...


Talk to Capt. Black. He's blown up a few yammapoppers.


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got a pair of 2004 optimax 115's on my catamaran. Over 1000 hrs, nothing but minor problems. I'll pass on the e-techs.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i guess it's all in how you use/abuse em....i know that any of the higher hp outboards can be bombs...

however, i have heard a lot more horror stories on these brps than i have ever heard with yamaha....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Anybody hearing what the root cause of the problems is? My first guess would be 100:1 ratios, but that's a completely uneducated guess.

Tag


----------



## mako17 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd be really interested to hear the top RPM number these folks are running to be sure there is not a prop problem, or how hard they are running the motors. I had been hearing so little negative on the Etecs that this seems strange to have so many having major problems. I wonder if there are some folks who are getting their boats either rigged or propped incorrectly. Maybe getting propped out for top-end and lugging the engine, or too much pushing the boat at WOT?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

mako17 said:


> I'd be really interested to hear the top RPM number these folks are running to be sure there is not a prop problem, or how hard they are running the motors. I had been hearing so little negative on the Etecs that this seems strange to have so many having major problems. I wonder if there are some folks who are getting their boats either rigged or propped incorrectly. Maybe getting propped out for top-end and lugging the engine, or too much pushing the boat at WOT?


My thoughts exactly....I called Stone and Sons Marine who is one of the oldest Johnson/ Evinrude repair centers in Houston ( 40+ yrs.) and asked how many he has seen with major issues

0 he said.....only some minor stuff, that really had nothing to do with the E-tech.

He had done a few software updates and that was it.

"What about everyone else?", I asked......Outboard Jack has heard very little....

But on these fishing boards.....everyone and their mother, have blown power heads, cracked gear cases, their motors have attracted aliens ...blah blah blah......

I cant figure out where all the negative hype is coming from.....???

Of course your gonna have some bad eggs, but that is every brand !!!!!

And the margin or errors is so minute, I honestly can not believe with all the E-Techs out there, there is really that many un-satisfied customers.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

*Brp(os)*

Here is the skinny.

My boat is on 18' 07 Tran sport with a 6" Bob's jack plate.

I run 5200 rpm at WOT and the boat trimed out (jack plate set at lowest level).
The specs for the motor say that red line is 6200rpm ( I have never seen over 5500).
I only run the jack plate elevated if I am running skinny.
Even with the jack plate elevated fully I still get 25 psi water pressure.
I never have recieved an alarm for oil, water, heat or anything.
I usually cruz at 4500-5000 rpm ( I don't like running anything at WOT even if they are made to run there).
I have a Viper prop that was suggested by BRP(OS), although I do not know the prop specs.

My opinion is if you don't burn oil with a two stroke motor you are blowing powerheads.
I have had the boat 15 months and only used 5 galons of the XD 100 oil.

I am going to get the thing fixed and trade it in. BRP has had their chance and they have left me stranded in the bay twice in 15 moths with a brand new motor.

RR


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

You don't have enough prop. Get your motor fixed and then get with a prop shop and get the correct prop. Personally I use Baumanns but there are several good ones out there.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Whoever is working on your motor make sure they are not taking out the thermostat!! (THIS IS WHY YOU ARE NOT GETTING OVERHEAT ALARMS)Some dealers will do this when theres overheat issues!!!and you can't do that on these motors!! The water is to cool and the motor gets hot therefore expanding the block popping the powerhead! The reason I know this is cause I had that happen to my 90. I won't say what dealer or if they were the ones that pulled it out,but I know I didn't! I have a new 90 and hadn't had one problem with it since nor my 200 and I fish alot of tournaments and put them to the test! I never had any overheat issues or alarms on my motors except low oil!!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> You don't have enough prop. Get your motor fixed and then get with a prop shop and get the correct prop. Personally I use Baumanns but there are several good ones out there.


He has to much prop if he is not able to get WOT....

John


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Let me rephrase then. You don't have the correct prop for your motor.


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problems. If you look back over some previous threads you are definitly not alone. ETECS failure rate is way to high. Seems like they operate OK on offshore (deep V boats) but are failing on shallow draft tunnel boats. 

Look at the 115 Yamahammer....it's a solid, field proven engine for shallow draft boats.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't think it is a prop problem. I could probably change the prop and get a few more rpms out of the motor but that is not the issue. The boat runs well (when not in the shop) with the current prop, and the prop that is on it was recomended by BRP.

As for the thermostat. The first head that blew was the one that came direct from the factory. I doubt that they would have left the T-stat our but you never know. I never heard back from BRP as to the cause of the first failure. When the first head was replaced BRP sent a brand new fully dressed head to put on my lower unit complete with a new computer and all. Apparently BRP wanted the entire motor back so they could troubleshoot the problem. The would not let my mechanic touch it.

I don't know what else to do. Two times on a brand new motor is two times too many.

RR


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Running too low of rpms on the motor at WOT is certainly not good for the motor. 1 or 200 hundred off redline isn't a big problem but you are 900-1000 off. Its not designed to run WOT in that range. JMO. 
Best of luck with your repairs. Hope your back on the water soon.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Too Tall is all over your problem. Many outboard tests have been done with different props to prove reliability. An over propped engine will burn up every time. I would give the engine another try and prop it for redline with a light load and trimmed out. Not any RPM less.
Good luck.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'd try running another prop. That boat is probably heavier than advertised and its rated for a 150, so it marginally underpowered. Getting the rpms right will help in more ways than one.

I know it is a pain to break down, but your going to take it in the shorts trading it in. As long as it's under warranty, run it like you stole it. 

PS towing insurance is prob a little more than $10/mnth. Good idea, no matter what you run.


----------



## BOCA PAILA (Feb 17, 2005)

*MAJEK 18 RFL &115 ETEC / BEAVERTAIL & 60 ETEC*

*LET ME SAY I HAVE HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH MY EITHER OF MY E-TECS.... THEY HAVE CARRIED THROUGH PREFISHING THE I.F.A. AND THE TEXAS REDFISH SERIES. WITH THE PERFORMANCE THAT I HAVE HAD WITH THESE MOTORS I WILL PROBABLY NEVER GO BACK TO THE RICE BURNER.... I WOULD ALSO HAVE TO AGREE WITH GOING TO SPORT MARINE IN RICHMOND, TEXAS FOR SERVICE. I AM SORRY THAT YOU HAVE HAD MOTOR PROBLEMS, IT IS JUST LIKE DEALING WITH A MAD WIFE..... MY E-TECS ARE GREAT MOTORS!!*


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Dump it, first time shame on them, second time shame on you, if your looking for trouble keep it!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

yammer hammer... tried and true...


----------



## mako17 (Jul 30, 2007)

You are laboring that engine if 5200 is your WOT. It's the same deal as starting a car in third gear all the time. The engine may sound fine, and will even get a little better efficiency potentially, but you are putting a lot of extra strain on the motor. 

I'll trade you for a 1973 115 Johnson that still runs, lol 

But seriously, that's a tough position to be in. Even if the prop would fix it, it'd be tough to trust a motor after that many problems in that little time. Always thinking your motor was about to blow would, well, blow.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

You need to be running 6200 at WOT. If not, don't blame e-tec for blown powerheads.


rat race said:


> Here is the skinny.
> 
> My boat is on 18' 07 Tran sport with a 6" Bob's jack plate.
> 
> ...


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Man! e-tecs are junk! almost everyone i know that has or had one had problems with them.90 115 had starting issues 150 225 popping p-heads or overheating or lower units breaking when do you draw the line?There is no way in h#$% i would trust one with my family in it.Yamaha or Johnson for me.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Kinda interesting that everyone who is running XD100 are the ones having problems with the E-TEC. I questioned my dealer about using XD100 and he stated that XD100 is not recommended for use in this area due to the warmer temps in this area. My dealer also stated that XD100 was designed to be used in cooler climates. Furthermore, my dealer stated that often in the warmest summer months that people were getting oil alarms because the XD100 was too thin to signal the sensor that oil was being pumped into the engine. Try reprogramming your motors to run XD50 and I am willing to bet that things will change.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Alright, I mispoke. According to the Evenrude spec sheet the 115 with 20" shaft is rated a max rpm of 5500-6000. With my current prop I max at 5500 rpm adn 38 mph. I don't think it is a prop problem.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You should be hitting the top end of the RPM range with a light load and the motor trimmed out just short of ventilation. That way you have headroom to load the boat down and still keep RPMs in the safe zone. If you're hitting 5500 with a light load, you're over propped and lugging.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Dump it. Lifes to short to deal with pain in the *** outboards.


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

I know two fisherman personaly that own Etecs. only two....both have blown once. I am gland I did my research before I bought.

I did almost fall for the gimmick when last March they were giving away a 42" plasma TV if you bought a Etec.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

Im with Capt. Ryan switch to xd50 and see what happens!! Thats what I run in both my motors!!! Oh and that wasn't a gimmick on the 42'' plasma! It was either that or extended warranty! But now that we're on the subject of warranty Yamaha is offering 3+3 right now on selected motors and Etec is offering 3+2 for a limmited time!!


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Word to the wise,if your buying an e-tec get all the warranty you can your gonna need it!!!!!!!!!and another boat rigged with something else other than an e-tec,so you can have a boat to run when that e-tec breaks!!!!choooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Good Grief... This makes me real nervous. I did research before purchasing my E-Tec 115. And it seemed like the way to go on a tunnel vee; plus the 7 year warranty seemed like a no brainer. I have had mine since April and have only had one issue. The oiling system "stuck" open and flooded the engine with oil. This caused the no oil alarm to go off and the motor went into S.L.O.W mode. After purging the oil system everything is fine. I do like the way the motor performs. Hope mine is'nt the next to go. It's kinda of sad that a manufacturer would charge TOP DOLLAR for something and it not perform up to expectations and cost. I could have purchased a Yamaha or Mercury for quite a bit less than the the E-tec.


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

Can you do this board a favor and request an 8D root cause analysis from BRP? This will prompt a very thorough analysis of your problem and hopefully lead to improved engine design on their end and more information on our end. It will give BRP a chance to stand up for their product and or admit to an issue but provide a course of action, thus helping to rebuild their reputation....

Let us know what they say about performing an 8D analysis. This is standard in any manufacturing process and *almost* can't be turned down when requested.

Anthony


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

Oh yeah, I am a co-worker of BRP's former quality director so I know that they will know what an 8D or "Six-step" analysis is. He is now my company's quality director.  And before anyone starts harping on him... he hasn't been with BRP for about 6 years, so he wasn't involved with E-tec. 

Anthony


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Try reprogramming your motors to run XD50 and I am willing to bet that things will change.


You have to reprogram it to run a different oil???


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Anthony, 
Is this 8D root cause analysis something that I request through my dealer or to BRP directly?

Wes


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Oil flooding? well thats a new one to put in the books for the e-tec.better watch your decals they may fall off next.it seems that the e-tec is having a new probleme every few months or so.i'm glad i didn't buy one and i was almost talked into it.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

BRP has enough quality to need a director????

Sorry for the cheep shot but I had to throw it in.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

So Fishguts what did u buy and what boat do u run?


----------



## choupique (Apr 3, 2006)

If you only had a boat to put it on!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


cudacat said:


> Sorry For Your Pain, Man I Am Glad I Went With The Yammy. I Almost Bought A E Tech Not To Long Ago


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Our 115 E-Tec will be a year old in Feb....no problems so far. We never 'push it' past expectations and it's always brought us home. But then again....I bought the new Tundra and love it too! Apples and oranges....good luck with whatever engine/direction you go. gb


----------



## ty one on (Apr 13, 2007)

My 90 E-Tec hasn't had any problems & its a year old. Mine was programed to run XD50. I wonder if its the XD100, because my dealer stated that the engine burns less oil, when using XD100.


----------



## FLOUNDERINGFREE230 (Aug 18, 2005)

*E-Tec*

I have a 115 E-Tec 2008 model with 8 hours on it. The motor was programmed with XD100 but I am taking it in tomorrow to have it changed to XD50. They said that it only takes a few minutes to change with a laptop and the performance will be the same just use more oil. The motor starts and runs great and I want it to stay that way. I have an 18' Empire ,semi-vee,tip to tail with no tunnel.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

after reading all of this thread the motor failure can be blamed on 3 things...
1. the prop not turning enough rpms....Sow Trout and Pocket Fisherman are right
the motor needs to turn 6000 with a light load
2. The oil run thru this motor should be XD50 vs XD 100
3. Since the motor is set up on a tunnel hull with a jack plate there should be
a separate temperature gauge installed on the dash to monitor the head temps.
The water pressure gauge may not be enough monitoring. 
Last month I pulled the Mercury
200 EFI lower unit from my Gulfcoast 20 highside with a tunnel and sent it to Bob's machine shop to have a low water nose cone installed. Now the temp gauge is reading at 1/4 instead of 3/4 no matter how high I jack the engine. I went from a 21 4blade
Merc Trophy prop down to a 19" Stilleto 3 blade to get the rpms up. I have learned
many years ago the hard way (blown engine) that 2 stroke outboards do not like being lugged or run hot without enough cooling water. Etecs are no different. I am 
surprised that BRP does not go a step further and check out the setup of the
boat itself when they send out a new powerhead.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

More oil that is cheaper and easier to find.

Fuzzbuzzeng, you would think a good dealer would check the set up or risk losing his franchise.



DUCKSLAYER230 said:


> I have a 115 E-Tec 2008 model with 8 hours on it. The motor was programmed with XD100 but I am taking it in tomorrow to have it changed to XD50. They said that it only takes a few minutes to change with a laptop and the performance will be the same just use more oil. The motor starts and runs great and I want it to stay that way. I have an 18' Empire ,semi-vee,tip to tail with no tunnel.


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Here is a link to a guides webboard. He ditched his ETEC after two powerhead failures and went to a Tohatsu. Scroll down to where it says "Assesment of the Tohastsu 90 HPDI"

http://www.lagunamadre.net/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1

FYI, if you like pictures check out his fishing report page.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

"But after experiencing two Etec powerhead failures, I shifted to a Tohatsu TLDI, _thanks to the help of Tohatsu Corporation_."

I wonder what type of 'help' the Tohatsu Corporation gave him? gb


----------



## twodwtr (Aug 14, 2007)

I've got a 115 e-tec on an 18' shallowsport,and have had it for about 5 months. The only problem I've had so far,is that it overheats pretty quick,with my jackplate up about 4 inches,and that's only running 100-200 yds with the jackplate in that position. I called a local dealer and they said brp has a different style scoop for the water intake. I'm gonna get those and hope it helps the problem.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, and the 1973 is 70 pounds lighter too boot. 
My 1975 is running strong too. All orginal and never opened. Nothing like 50:1 to keep everything nice and slippery.

Nothing like the smell of blue smoke in the morning!!



mako17 said:


> You are laboring that engine if 5200 is your WOT. It's the same deal as starting a car in third gear all the time. The engine may sound fine, and will even get a little better efficiency potentially, but you are putting a lot of extra strain on the motor.
> 
> I'll trade you for a 1973 115 Johnson that still runs, lol
> 
> But seriously, that's a tough position to be in. Even if the prop would fix it, it'd be tough to trust a motor after that many problems in that little time. Always thinking your motor was about to blow would, well, blow.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

E-Tecs Suck. I missed more tournments last year due to engine problems then i have ever before. I just bought that new ranger bass boat and Got the YAMMY put on it and man that a boat now. I love it. I hate E-tecs and it sucks when the manufactor will not tell you what caused the problem. It was in the shop 2 times in one month and then about every other month for a week or two. I will never ever buy a e-tec again. I am running these motors on Bass Boats where we give them Hell. Pre-fishing and then Big Tournments.


----------



## johnyb777 (May 3, 2005)

RR, I think you will have to ask BRP directly. That said, since it is being covered by warranty and the dealer is performing the work, the dealer may have more leverage with BRP. I would start with the dealer.... but they will probably just look at you like you are crazy (like most dealerships). 

BRP should work with you through the VIN or Serial number of your motor and through their customer service numbers. I think there are enough potential customers on this board that BRP might want to send us some good info.

Anthony


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Update!
Took the boat in today so they could pull the codes. The codes did not show anything, but the mechanic did find the #2 piston rod extending through the block. NICE!!!! He also stated that they just had a 150 in the shop with the same problem. He suggested that when I get the new head to change to XD 50. He said that I was the only 115 having problems and I was the only 115 runnig XD 100. I suggested that when I get the new head I am getting a Yamaha. He did not like that.

If you aint buring oil then you are burning heads!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

There is a different waterpump that might solve that. Check with your dealer.


twodwtr said:


> I've got a 115 e-tec on an 18' shallowsport,and have had it for about 5 months. The only problem I've had so far,is that it overheats pretty quick,with my jackplate up about 4 inches,and that's only running 100-200 yds with the jackplate in that position. I called a local dealer and they said brp has a different style scoop for the water intake. I'm gonna get those and hope it helps the problem.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

johnyb777 said:


> Oh yeah, I am a co-worker of BRP's former quality director so I know that they will know what an 8D or "Six-step" analysis is. He is now my company's quality director.  And before anyone starts harping on him... he hasn't been with BRP for about 6 years, so he wasn't involved with E-tec.
> 
> Anthony


Ack! I hate the term "8D". That spells legwork and too much paperwork.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If the XD100 uses less oil then that means that it is more concentrated. Less of anything means more concentration...or do we need to go XD50 to run a little hotter?


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Or maybe it means a slicker oil so not as much is needed.


fishin shallow said:


> If the XD100 uses less oil then that means that it is more concentrated. Less of anything means more concentration...or do we need to go XD50 to run a little hotter?


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Xd 100*

You guys come along at a good time because I was coming here to address that question.

I had my motor repromed yesterday and we talked about these issues.
XD 100 is a different formulation than XD 50 and does not relate to the fuel oil mixture like maybe 20 to 1 or 30 to 1.
XD 100 has a higher lubricity and there for less is needed.
The reprom allowed for an increase in oil at the peak torque in the power band and also includes an adjustment for better fuel economy.
I was assusred that there was no change in power tuning.

Ranger Bob



Sow Trout said:


> Or maybe it means a slicker oil so not as much is needed.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Big Dog, any idea when the 300 E-Tec is going to be released?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Unless I am mistaken, XD 100 is fully synthetic, XD 50 is not. I'm running XD 50 on my little E-TEC and don't plan on changing. I use a little over a gallon per year, so there is no cost benefit there that I can see to make it worth it. On bigger motors I can see where it could be worthwhile going with XD 100.


----------



## weakendwarrior (Dec 15, 2005)

No I sure don't !! I talked with Jay from BRP and he said theres been a delay on bringing them out but they should have been out already!! So I'm sure they will hit the Jan. boat show!!!


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

I posted a while back about the problems I've had w/ my e-tec, and another recent break down. Finally talked to the shop yesterday and guess what..... I am now a member of the powerhead failure group! Time for a change!


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

RLL wrote:

...I am now a member of the powerhead failure group! Time for a change!...


Is this by chance a new motor on an older boat?

What problems did you have and what is the serial number?


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

No both are a little more than a year old. I love the boat (18 ft RFL) hate the motor.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to the club. We should all get together and voice our concerns to BRP and see what they will do for us (probably nothing.. that is how they are). Lesson learned. No more BRP products for me!!!

RR


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Powerheads have failed on all brands.


RLL said:


> I posted a while back about the problems I've had w/ my e-tec, and another recent break down. Finally talked to the shop yesterday and guess what..... I am now a member of the powerhead failure group! Time for a change!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

They've had a lot of problems with the etec motors. Thats why I run Yamaha.

Biggie


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

I know that all engines are subject to failure (they are mechanical) and a lot of the failures have to do with how you set up or run your boat, along with the age of the motor.

In my case I have had two failures in less than 18 months. I find that to be excessive on a new motor. I also have heard of people running e-tecs that are on their 4th powerhead. Again excessive. I spoke with a guide in Baffin one morning who had an e-tec on his boat. When I asked him how he liked it he said that he had no problems, but he was the only guide out of 6 running e-tecs that had not blown a powerhead. Again excessive (IMO).

I could understand if I was the only problem child, but with so many negative reports something makes me question the quality, and reliability of this product. Just last week when I took my boat in the mechanic said that he had just fixed a 150 e-tec that had blown a head, and had another in the shop with a blown head. 

If you just bought a new car and in 15 months you had to put two new engines in it what would you do?

RR


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

E-tec owners need to add alittle oil with your gas. offset low oil ratio.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

If they are offering a reprom that adds "more oil at peak torque" then they are aware of a serious problem. Think I'll stick with Yamaha.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

Dani California said:


> They've had a lot of problems with the etec motors. Thats why I run Yamaha.
> 
> Biggie


AMEN Brother!!!!! e-tec's are junk! good concept but, thats it until they get ALL the bugs worked out.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

FISHGUTS said:


> AMEN Brother!!!!! e-tec's are junk! good concept but, thats it until they get ALL the bugs worked out.


If you don't own an ETEC (or never have) then you don't have any basis adding comments like the one above.

To those that have had problems, I feel for you and hope your issues get resolved or you find another brand that is trouble free.

I don't own an ETEC, but was tired of seeing base-less comments. Off my soapbox, fire retardent suit on.


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

TimOub007 said:


> If you don't own an ETEC (or never have) then you don't have any basis adding comments like the one above.
> 
> To those that have had problems, I feel for you and hope your issues get resolved or you find another brand that is trouble free.
> 
> I don't own an ETEC, but was tired of seeing base-less comments. Off my soapbox, fire retardent suit on.


I did own one a few a years ago but only for two months the dealer took it back and i got a Yamaha with a little papper work and paid a little extra money ,i was all most talked in to it again just recently but i went with my gut feeling and didn't buy it.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Yammapopper*



squidmotion said:


> first i heard the etech 150s and above are junk...
> 
> now i hear that the 90 and 115s are junk also.....
> 
> ...


I've got a buddy with a 2005 Yamaha 250 and he is on his 3rd powerhead. He says the exact same thing about Yamaha.

Bottomline is all MFRS have problems and produce the occasional lemon.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks like you are not the only one:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=177048&start=1

Good Luck and I hope you get back on the water soon.


----------



## yellowjacket (Jul 21, 2007)

*Serial Number*

Please post your model and serial number... Thanks for alerting us to your problems. Have fun ... on the water ... not being towed!


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*What?*



FISHGUTS said:


> Man! e-tecs are junk! almost everyone i know that has or had one had problems with them.90 115 had starting issues 150 225 popping p-heads or overheating or lower units breaking when do you draw the line?There is no way in h#$% i would trust one with my family in it.Yamaha or Johnson for me.


Awwwwwwwwwwww!http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

watching some redfish tour on television this weekend, 3rd day, guys in a boat with a huge problem with the engine....... you guessed it, e-tech! with a blown power-head it looked like. they did not look happy as all the others pulled away......

when an outboard self-destructs while idling at the take off for a tourney, on national television, people are going to notice...that can't be good for business. 

yeah, there are problems with all makes and models of outboards, and yeah, it all depends on how you use/abuse/maintain them, etc. etc. etc.

i love 2-strokes and i was extremely excited about the e-tech. the hype commercials they had were kind of lame, but the engineering was very cool!... i so hoped they would prove to be a reliable product. but i have heard WAAAAAAY too much bad vibe about these engines (and the dealer/manufacturer support) to ever think of putting one on my boat. and yeah, i have heard bad things about yammy's, zukes (bad manufacturer support as well), mercs (another 'never' in my book), tohatsu, nissan, etc., but not of the quantity of bad rap the e-techs are getting. yes, there are guys that love 'em, but if i had one, i would be worried. 

not to be knocking you guys with things other than a yamaha.....but i knew what outboard i wanted on the back of mine before i bought my boat.....


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*I saw that.*

*With engine trouble during the launch, Franklin and Fornea experienced a late start. Then the frustrated team learned their livewell had malfunctioned on the ride back, which cost the anglers one dead-fish penalty. The 8-ounce penalty was enough to push them into third place in the tournament's final standings.*

Maybe they can tell us what happened, I do not know if they fished the same boat but they got it together caught fish and had a good finish.
The support trailer may have been able to fix them up.

I do know that after watching the business at the support trailers since 2004 and seeing the motors brought in after being ridden hard and put up wet, my choice was easy.

You see for me it is E-Tec and nothing else and no I am not worried, at all.

Ranger Bob


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, but Jim is sponsored to the gills with them this year, unless something happened. And that 250 E-tec on that Majek was the fastest Majek Extreme I have ever been in?:spineyes: They got fixed up at the tourney, but it cost them some time. But after I seen first hand what those motors go through, hmmmm, TAINT BAD ?



Team Ranger Bob said:


> *With engine trouble during the launch, Franklin and Fornea experienced a late start. Then the frustrated team learned their livewell had malfunctioned on the ride back, which cost the anglers one dead-fish penalty. The 8-ounce penalty was enough to push them into third place in the tournament's final standings.*
> 
> Maybe they can tell us what happened, I do not know if they fished the same boat but they got it together caught fish and had a good finish.
> The support trailer may have been able to fix them up.
> ...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

What we really need to see is the number of units sold for each manufacturer. I don't have a clue what those numbers would be, but that is where you start. The more units sold, the more potential "problems", but the percentage of problems may be just the same as any other make.


----------



## minner skinner (Feb 25, 2005)

remember on a 2-stroke engine its the oil in your gas mixture that lubes the crank bearings. not enough oil and bearings fail. there is no crank case oil like in a 4 stroke.


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

*2nd powerhead*

I just blew my 2nd powerhead in 2 months. After the first repair, I was only able to run the boat once and it ran fine. The friday before christmas, I took the wife out to fish, and lost powerhead #2. Exact same scenario as the first time, running about 4000 RPM's and dropped to idle. I knew exactly what was happening. Threw out the anchor, made some calls, and luckily my buddy keeps a boat in the area and was able to pull us in. I am fed up. The dealer is as frustrated as I am about the situation. I want to believe they are doing everything in their power to make it right, but who knows. Is there anything I can do to make this right? (besides get a lawyer or buy a new motor)


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I just say a 30 min. "product showcase" on OLN on these things....boy oh boy are they trying hard to look good on that one...they even did a tug of war with a yamaha 4 stroke and drug it till it went under! LOL I am in the need to repower with my boat, and I will be doing ALOT of research b4 I buy anything.


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

Ive seen that also. Funny thing is, the boats that pulled me in both times had yamahas on the back.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

What gets me is folks weigh in on this issue that dont have an E-Tech or here it second hand.

I got one....a 115hp E-Tech with nearly 100hrs on it ...pushing a 24' Carolina Skiff.

NO PROBLEMS

Guys that have under 20 post that are only complaining about E-Techs make me believe more and more about other brand dealers just bashing a good thing.

If your considering an E-Tech, shoot me a PM. I will tell you why I bought it and where.

Heck if you want to see and here it run, lets go fishing.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

rat race said:


> Here is the skinny.
> 
> My boat is on 18' 07 Tran sport with a 6" Bob's jack plate.
> 
> ...


Some of your info is incorrect. What model engine do you have?

Most V-6 E-TECs have a redline of 5800 rpm,none have 6200 rpm, you can find the specs in the owners manual. Propping should always be in the upper 1/2 of the manufacturers operating range.


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll be honest about a e-tec. They are very quite. I loved that. But pound for pound, the e tec is very misleading. A 60hp e-tec weighs 240 lbs. The Yamaha 90 HP weighs 261 lbs. A whole 21 lbs difference for a 1/3 more HP. A e-tec runs like a 4 stroke and is lighter than most four strokes but heavier than all brands of 2 strokes. The E-tec does not punch out of a hole shot like a true 2 stroke motor. Every thing on there web site says how much lighter and faster there motors are, but there all compaired to 4 stroke motors. A E-Tec is classified as a 2 stroke motor. Pound for pound, a true 2 stroke engine has more power than a e tec with less weight. I would take a 250 V-Max HPDI over a E-Tec any day. I had a 60 e-tec and traded it in on a Yamaha. wouldn't go back.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

shoalcat_james said:


> I'll be honest about a e-tec. They are very quite. I loved that. But pound for pound, the e tec is very misleading. A 60hp e-tec weighs 240 lbs. The Yamaha 90 HP weighs 261 lbs. A whole 21 lbs difference for a 1/3 more HP. A e-tec runs like a 4 stroke and is lighter than most four strokes but heavier than all brands of 2 strokes. The E-tec does not punch out of a hole shot like a true 2 stroke motor. Every thing on there web site says how much lighter and faster there motors are, but there all compaired to 4 stroke motors. A E-Tec is classified as a 2 stroke motor. Pound for pound, a true 2 stroke engine has more power than a e tec with less weight. I would take a 250 V-Max HPDI over a E-Tec any day. I had a 60 e-tec and traded it in on a Yamaha. wouldn't go back.


Yeah, the 40, 50 & 60 E-TECS are a little heavier than other makes. It's all in the lower unit which I believe is the same lower unit as the 90 E-TEC. The E-TEC is every bit a two stroke and as far as I can tell the only 60 horse two stroke out there. The Yamahas you mention are definitely lightweight, but they are also old school and and I assume are not going to be around much longer due to EPA rules. Also the Yamaha 90 is regarded as a pretty "weak" motor albeit a very reliable motor.


----------



## TexasSpecs (Dec 1, 2007)

I didn't read all the posts so this question may have been answered already. My father-in-law has a 150 etec on his illusion and loves it. Is there some sort of lemon law with outboard motors? Maybe its time for BRP to buy this motor back. I've never had any problems with outboards except carb maintenance and I run a 1983 60hp evinrude on my flats boat and a 2003 50hp Honda on my Bay Hawk.


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

I do not beleive the Texas Lemon Law covers boats / outboards.....that is a shame because anyone who has had multiple powerhead failures (on whatever brand) should be covered by such a law.


----------



## RLL (Sep 28, 2007)

Muddskipper

If you will read my posts more carefully you will see that I never bashed Evinrude. All I did was explain the types of problems I had with my motor to help make others aware. Isnt that what we are here for, to share info with others. Are you saying because I have less than 20 posts I cant let others know Im having problems or ask for help?????


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

I wish you luck RLL. I would call BRP's customer service line and complain HIGHLY! My local dealer sells E-TEC and Yamaha and says the E-TEC's do pretty good. However, he says the tech reps with BRP are not as accomodating as Yamaha. All said, I had a small issue with my new VMAX this year and called the customer service line and was TAKEN CARE OF! 

If it were mine, once it was fixed I would seel it, warrant and all. Heck, if all these folks say E-TEC are good motors, you shouldn't have a problem getting rid of it! Two times with the same problem is a bit much for me; put a NEW complete motor on it or give me my money back!

again, GOOD LUCK.


----------



## mulebelly (Jun 10, 2006)

e-tecs are solid.as any motor they are harmed by the usual enemies----overheating due to insufficient water supply,cavitation or prop out of the water----trash in incoming water----continously too high rpms.take your pick----


----------

